# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Из положения ИСККОН по межрелигиозному диалогу

## Raja Kumari dasi

_Индрадьюмна Свами_

*С почтением и любовью* 

_10 сентября 2013_ 





На этом фото мы в обнимку с почтенным католическим священником, около гробницы Иисуса Христа в Иерусалиме. 

Ниже официальный документ ИСККОН об отношении членов нашего Общества к другим верующим*. Он был разработан комитетом ИСККОН по межрелигиозному диалогу и утвержден Джи-Би-Си в 1999. Процесс его разработки включал в себя обстоятельные консультации со многими уважаемыми преданными, известными учеными и представителями религий. Вот первая из его четырех частей.


(1) Любовь к Верховной Личности Бога считается в ИСККОН высшей формой проявления религиозности, и мы признаем и уважаем присутствие этой любви в других теистических традициях. Мы уважаем также и духовные ценности тех путей истинной самореализации и поиска Абсолютной Истины, в которых понятие личностного Божества не раскрыто. Мы также ценим общины и организации, выступающие за гуманизм и этические и моральные нормы, так как они несут благо обществу.

(2) В диалоге своих членов и людей других вероисповеданий ИСККОН видит возможность выслушать других, развить взаимопонимание и взаимное доверие, разделяя наши взгляды и веру с другими, – уважая при этом их приверженность своей вере.

(3) ИСККОН признает, что ни одна религия не имеет монополии на Истину, откровение Бога или наши отношения с Ним.

(4) Членов ИСККОН поощряют с уважением относиться к верующим других традиций и понимать, что людям различных вероисповеданий необходимо сотрудничать на благо общества в целом и ради прославления Господа.

(5) ИСККОН подчеркивает, что каждый сам ответственен за развитие своих отношений со Всевышним.



___________________


*ISKCON’S Interfaith Statement (прим. перев.) 

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/%...d%d0%be%d0%bc/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.iskcon.org/wp-content/doc...h-Brochure.pdf

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/sagaraswami...13674610238438

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

September 10, 2013

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/s...m-i-luboviu-2/

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Простите, пожалуйста, у Вас нет случайно ссылки на этот документ по межрелигиозному диалогу на русском? Вроде Кешава Свами его перевёл. Здесь было бы хорошо её разместить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У меня нет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Ссылка для скачивания русскоязычной версии https://yadi.sk/i/6YHRh40E3TaGJy

----------

